# Montana tractor?



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Anybody own a Montana?? Just curious, I'm kinda looking to buy a compact tractor, just like to hear the good and bad for all brands.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

With a Montana, you don't have the ability for a hydrostatic transmission if I remember right. I looked at them at the AG expo last year and I really wasn't impressed by their durability/ruggedness/ergenomiics/price. BITE THE BULLET AND GET A JD 2305, or SOMETHING YOU WILL ACTUALLY HAVE DEALER SUPPORT AND PARTS AVAILIBILITY TO!!!!!!!!!!!
:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eh Lab.I just bought a R3644hst.I will reserve comment on the tractor till I have it a while.The local dealer is a great guy with years of tractor background.( in many brands)While comparing apples to apples I found this was the best one for me .It had the features I wanted +some and the price was alot less than the big dealerships.I know I will get dissd by some for buying "an import tractor"but living in Canada(everything is an import).I have been told that Montana has created a few jobs in the USA too so thats good ,Right?I know its a differant shade of green but it's"Dear" to me.LOL.Good luck looking.


----------

